# concern regarding moldy straw



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

My husband bought some straw today to lay down in the mushy areas in the board-fenced area of our goat enclosure. The first bale was dry, but I found one flick that had a bit of mold on it (got rid of that piece) :GAAH: 

The second bale was damp. I told him to wait, but he started spreading some of it around, including in their stalls - double :GAAH: . 

When I began to freak out and show him some mold spores, we cleaned the straw out of both stalls and removed all the bedding, replacing it with their really good hay since that was all we had on hand - triple :GAAH: 

I know eating moldy hay is bad . . . I imagine laying in bedding that has moldy straw is equally as bad which is why we switched it out immediately AND I moved them into the electronetting for fear of the mold spores flying all around. 

How worried should I be about some of the straw that is still there (outside of their stalls)? Could they get listeriosis or something else?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt be that concerned -- I have used moldy hay for bedding before with no issues. its not ideal but it has never caused a problem in the 14 years I have had goats


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I also wouldn't worry about it.... just clean out the big obvious clumps. Mainly the wasteful little buggers are too prima donna to eat the stuff on the ground anyways! LOL Just make sure to never feed moldy hay.... straw they really only pick through occassionally so I wouldn't stress over it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it. We grow wheat and so always use straw for the goats, every once in awhile there will be a moldy bale and if it's not very bad we usually just mix it in and around with the good straw. They don't eat it and as long as it isn't all over their bedding then they'll be just fine. We've never had any problems with it.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

That's a relief - I was imagining them inhaling mold spores. Luckily where it was spread is not where they typically lay and I did change out the bedding in the stalls. Thanks everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone...no worries.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Carol_fromCorning (Mar 1, 2015)

what is the best bedding of newborn kids


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Carol_fromCorning said:


> what is the best bedding of newborn kids


Clean straw works well. Shavings can stick to them and make a mess.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I like using wasted hay from the feeders, it's usually softer and less dusty than straw. Wood shavings stick to wet kids, but they're super absorbent and fresh smelling...and a pain to clean!


----------

